# I've hit a speed bump...



## Rob Babcock (Sep 9, 2005)

Man, I've been having a lot of trouble keeping up my workouts lately. My workdays are averaging 12-14 hours over the last month or so, and between the hours and the stress I'm finding it awfully hard to do anything when I get home. Hopefully things will be better once I get thru the next two weeks- we have two very big Saturdays in a row coming up, but after than things _should_ calm down a little...or so I hope.

I've been "stuck" at 184-185 for a couple weeks now. I think I just have to get back to steady workouts to get back in gear again. Probably I have about 15 or so pounds left to go (bear in mind, I've lost about 100 so far!).  The last ones are gonna be the tough ones!


----------



## ch3f (Sep 9, 2005)

can't really help you on what you should do, shounds like you are doing great. Keep up the hard work...


----------



## amcardon (Sep 9, 2005)

*Apple Cider Vinegar strikes again...*

I would suggest starting to take a little apple cider vinegar. Mix 2 tsp raw honey with 8 oz warm water to dissolve, add 2 tsp raw, unfiltered, organic apple cider vinegar (I prefer Bragg's Apple Cider Vinegar) and drink. Start doing this just 1xday for a couple days and then go to 2xday, once in the morning, once at night. A couple days later you can go to 3xday if you'd like, but I wouldn't recommend more than 3xday (any more won't give you more benefit than the 3xday will).  I gave some info about ACV in a previous thread here (scroll to post #18).


----------



## marmalady (Sep 9, 2005)

Rob, could you take 15 minutes or so during your work day to do a little workout? Like close the door and do some pushups or jumping jacks, or walk outside on a break?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 9, 2005)

*Little things mean a lot ...*

Rob - you're doing great! Everyone hits plateaus ... don't sweat it!

Little things everyone can do to get a little more exercise every day .... always take the stairs when you can, park at the back of the parking lot so you have to walk farther ... etc.

After your evening meal ... take a walk for about 30-minutes. No - not an aerobic workout, a stroll. You'll burn some calories, and you'll relax ... if you take time to enjoy nature around you.

THe best "total body" exercise is swimming ... then riding a bike (single speed - not a 3-speed or 10-speed - just and old fashioned bike) ... and dancing for 2-3 hours a night (mix of slow and fast) will do wonders for not only your love handles but also your love life.


----------



## licia (Sep 9, 2005)

I would like to know more about the workout that has produced such wonderful results so far.  As soon as my pt is finished I hope to start on a program to reduce some weight. Good luck on resuming what sounds like a new life.


----------



## PA Baker (Sep 9, 2005)

Hang in there, Rob.  You're incredibly determined so I have faith you'll be able to get over this plateau.  My hubby's going through the same thing right now.  He has a little more left to drop than you and hasn't lost quite as much but 200 seems to be his sticking point.  He just can't get under it.  His work days sound similar to yours.  Add in eating on the road with coworkers and it's really tough!

He's been doing a lot of yard work and that has been really good supplemental exercise since he hasn't been making it to the gym.  And I try extra hard to have healthy meals for him when he is home.

How's your sleep been?  DH has been feeling run down and not sleeping as much as he'd like.  He says he's noticed that definitely affects his weight loss.

You'll make it!  Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## callie (Sep 9, 2005)

Don't get discouraged, Rob!  Just keep on keepin' on...you're doin' great!!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 9, 2005)

Focus on your success. 100 pounds is fantastic and didn't come easy.  A temporary 'rest' stop is OK.  You'll get back on track and finish the job.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 9, 2005)

*Thanks*



			
				amcardon said:
			
		

> I would suggest starting to take a little apple cider vinegar. Mix 2 tsp raw honey with 8 oz warm water to dissolve, add 2 tsp raw, unfiltered, organic apple cider vinegar (I prefer Bragg's Apple Cider Vinegar) and drink. Start doing this just 1xday for a couple days and then go to 2xday, once in the morning, once at night. A couple days later you can go to 3xday if you'd like, but I wouldn't recommend more than 3xday (any more won't give you more benefit than the 3xday will).  I gave some info about ACV in a previous thread here (scroll to post #18).



Thanks for reminder.  Have heard this most of my life but do I do it?  Seems there are other things I have to do that I forget.  I do thank you amcardon for posting this.  I agree if you do it that it does make a difference.  Most people at Whole Foods store would agree.  Isn't as expensive as some other things and it isn't the prettiest package but I do believe in it. You seem like you are believer too.  Now all I have to do is remember.  Thanks again.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 9, 2005)

Rob you're doing great!  
Could you do little things like parking at the far end of the parking lot and walking to the door or walking up the stairs instead of using the elevator or take a sandwich for lunch and instead of sitting at your desk walk around your building?   I know it's not a real work out but... it's movement and that's a good thing.

I'm really proud of you!!!!


----------



## Rob Babcock (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks everyone.  Yeah, I do have to walk a block to work.  My problem is that lately I've been working from about 9:00 a.m. til 11:00-12:00 p.m.  I'm the kitchen manager for a very nice but very very busy restaurant.  Lately we've been very short of staff and volume has been up about $30k per month.  Tonite I worked the first 11 hours before I realized I hadn't eaten yet!

A big problem is that while I love the job, lately it's been pretty stressful.  So when I do get home, even though I'm exhausted it's often tough to get any sleep.  Those 12-14 hour days get long on 4-5 hours of sleep.

Oh, well.  Things tend to go in phases in my line of work.  Once I get thru next week things should settle down.  Next Saturday the whole downtown is sealed of for the German Festival.  We set up a booth outside our restaurant on the street and serve about 2000 people outside.  If I survive _that_, things should be okay!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Rob, I understand your dilemma, as my darling cristiano also works overtime constantly, he owns a small company in IT business and there are always loads of things he must take care of himself.  But just over 2 years ago he joined the gym and he promised himself he would make it a priority.  Yes it is difficult for him but somehow he manages to get to the classes at 7-8pm at least 3 times a week.  Probably in a restaurant getting away is even more difficult, but if there is a will there is a way!!  If it is impossible to make it to the gym during their opening hours try to set up some equipments at home, e.g. some weights and bench and spinning bike... You say you are too wired after work to sleep, the exercise will do very well to relieve that tension. And remember if your health fails everything else follows, too, so do look after yourself above all!!  Good luck and best wishes

Licia


----------



## jkath (Sep 10, 2005)

Rob, focus on what you HAVE lost...and that you aren't increasing your weight!

Please don't forget to eat before you go to work though -  we want to keep you healthy!

When you do go to the gym, try to avoid all the machines you've currently been using. Your muscles are used to them, unless you're rotating every time. Use machines/techniques you haven't used in a while.
Your muscle groups will love you for it! (feel the burn!)
Here's what I try to keep up: Lower body day, followed by upper body day, followed by cardio day. Repeat. This way, nothing gets sedentary, and nothing gets overworked.

Also, when you do go to the gym, start with running before your workout - then do another mile or so when you're done. Works for me!


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Sep 10, 2005)

Keep in mind that as you lose weight you need less calories because you are maintaining less weight.  Changing your workouts is a good idea.  The woman who teaches our exercise class does that.  She says you body gets used to the same old same old, and the workout becomes less effective.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Sep 11, 2005)

I don't every lift weights at all.  I've found calisthenics like Matt Furey's _Combat Conditioning_ to be much more effective.  In fact, I have a Total Gym machine which I used to use regularly.  When I quit using it in favor of bodyweight excercises like Hindu Pushups and Hindu Squats, I gave it a month and got back on the machine to test my progress.  To my surprise, I was a _lot_ stronger than I was after a year of consistently lifting weights!  That was about 4-5 months ago, and I haven't lifted a barbell or dumbbell since.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 12, 2005)

*Hard*

This form of calisthenics seems really difficult to do.  How long have you been doing them?  The back bridge has warning to be careful.  YOu do this one?  I am by no means telling you to try it, don't want any pain here.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Sep 13, 2005)

Well, they are very difficult to do.  At least at first.  I can't say how long I've been doing them- six months, at least.  When I started out I couldn't do a single Hindu Pushup.  And only about 20 Hindu Squats.  But now I can do sets of 25 pushups pretty easily and bang out sets of 100 squats.  I'm not as good at the Bridge yet, but it really does feel _great_ on your back.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Keep It Up*

If you are progressing as well as you say, you are making big accomplishment.  As long as you feel good when you do them I believe that is half the battle.  It seems as though it reaches muscles that average program doesn't.  You are in really good shape if you can even attempt to do these.  Be proud of yourself.  I give you a applause.  When I exercise, anything that gives me a lift is worth it.  I really don't worry about making a magazine cover I just want to live with myself best way I can.  The body will know your reasons for exercising and follow.  Moving is the hard part.  Keep it up Rob!


----------

